# Correct Glue



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone from the Elbow of Cape Cod,
I am planning to build a industrial type two story warehouse building out of a 15 1/2 gallon Rubbermaid Storage Tote. I am told that this tote is manufactured out of a Polypropylene type plastic, it is almost a clear plastic. I would like to attach or glue corrigated metal siding to four sides This building will be used to conceal a water filter and electrical box for my garden pond. Any help or information regarding the proper glue to use would be most appreciated.
Thank you in advance for you replies.
Ron,
Chatham,
MA


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked the "thistothat.com" web site but it doesn't break down the materials list to anything more specific than Plastic, but it suggested epoxy. I think you should probably rough up the plastic well to provide a "tooth" for the glue to grasp.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Attaching the corrugated material via a mechanical connection is likley the best approach with the polyp container. I'd use small stainless hardware with rubber gasket/washers. 

Michael


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

3M Tack and Trim adhesive would probably work. Get it at auto supply stores.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing will glue to Polypropylene for any length of time. When you bond Polypro to Polypro you have to weld it. Pick another material to glue your siding to.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My suggestion would be to attach a subwall such as wood, etc., to the Polypro with mechanical fastners such as screws, etc. Then attach your final exterior siding to the subwall with glue to cover both it and the fastners. The subwall can be either solid pieces or a lattice work depending on scrap materials at hand and degree of glue surface needed.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Russell Miller on 23 Sep 2010 10:51 PM 
Nothing will glue to Polypropylene for any length of time. When you bond Polypro to Polypro you have to weld it. Pick another material to glue your siding to. 
I'll second that! Stuff's slippery fur sure

Dave


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure where everyone is reading that he is gluing polypro to polypro







lol, its polypro to metal siding is what he said. Just use liquid nails in a calk gun size to glue the metal siding to the plastic tub or 3m like Jerry said, see which one is cheaper. you'll be good to go!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By takevin on 25 Sep 2010 12:57 AM 
Not sure where everyone is reading that he is gluing polypro to polypro







lol, its polypro to metal siding is what he said. Just use liquid nails in a calk gun size to glue the metal siding to the plastic tub or 3m like Jerry said, see which one is cheaper. you'll be good to go!







If you want the metal siding laying on the ground around the structure then this is the way to go. The glue will stick to the metal but just pop off of the Polypropylene.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess if you dont do it right it will







, you mar the surface a bit with some rough grit sandpaper, and then use the liquid nails and let dry and you'll be fine. Guessing you tried Rusell and missed a step somewhere...hmm


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 
Maybe you know something Russell doesn't







....he is "TAP plastics" a sponsor of this forum......


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

That may be, but it's been holding in on my end for quite a bit, since i live in the midwest, cold, heat and rain and have had not any issues.







I've also been working for many years with all varieties of plastics, glues etc in my profession and hobby of building model miniatures, costumes, movie props etc.


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Again Everyone, 
I would like to take this oppertunity to thank EVERYONE for your replies to my CORRECT GLUE QUESTION. After reviewing the many replies and realizing that the Polyprop Storage Bin is not the correct product to use even though the storage bin was just what I wanted size wise. At this time I have decided to go in another direction and build the industry building out of a sheet type of plastic. 
Again I say Thanks for your replies, 
Ron 
Chatham 
Cape Cod MA


----------

